# The sworn OR sworn translator



## Asure71

Do I write ! The sworn translator ASURE NEAMA ,OR Sworn translator ASURE NEAMA??
Another question !
Is this sentence good ?!
Translated from the annexed Arabic document by me,the sworn translator ASURE NEAMA on...(date)
It will be great to hear from you .....thanks


----------



## GreenWhiteBlue

What is a "sworn translator"?


----------



## Asure71

A sworn translation is an official translation carried out, signed, and sealed by a sworn translator, who grants the document *full legal validity* before the courts, the relevant authority or any other recipient. The translated document, while presented alongside the original, holds the same validity held by the original in the country in which it was first issued.


----------



## Asure71

A sworn translator is a translator who has been officially sworn in by the court and is authorised to issue certified or sworn translations.


----------



## wandle

Presumably there must be an act of swearing validity specific to each document. In that case, it should be 'the sworn translator'.


----------



## Asure71

I write at the headings of my translated documents (The sworn translator Asure Neama ) and at the endings (translated from the annexed Arabic document by me, the sworn translator Asure Neama, on July 14th 2017) IS THIS completely true !!! I mean the headings and the endings of my documents !Thanks for any helpful comments!


----------



## e2efour

A term that is often used is an _authorised_ translator (as you have said in #4).
The translation has to be vouched for by a lawyer, for example.

_Sworn_ sounds very odd in English. It comes from the phrase _to swear an oath._


----------



## Asure71

In Syria ,we say a sworn translator because we swear an oath before the first instance court ! I just want to know if there is any comments on the heading or ending of the document!!  Thanks for your reply


----------



## Asure71

e2efour said:


> A term that is often used is an _authorised_ translator (as you have said in #4).
> The translation has to be vouched for by a lawyer, for example.
> 
> _Sworn_ sounds very odd in English. It comes from the phrase _to swear an oath._


Then if I write (The sworn translator Asure Neama ) things are grammaticaly correct


----------



## e2efour

I would never write _sworn_ since it would be a strange translation!
There are other words you can use: _authorised, certified, notarised, accredited.
_
The idea is meaningless, as far as I am concerned. A court or lawyer cannot say anything about the accuracy of a translation, and no such procedure exists in the USA or the UK (although some countries may have such a system).

Example: The Department of Social & Health Services in Washington State screens translators in several languages to translate DSHS materials. Translators who have passed this screening in a specific language pair may call themselves “DSHS Certified Translators.”


----------



## Dale Texas

e2efour said:


> A term that is often used is an _authorised_ translator (as you have said in #4).
> The translation has to be vouched for by a lawyer, for example.
> 
> _Sworn_ sounds very odd in English. It comes from the phrase _to swear an oath._



Being grammatically correct and using the more common terms in English are two separate things.

The very fact that we had to ask what "sworn translator" means should tell you something.


----------



## Asure71

Dear friends ,
I have been authorizd by ministry of justice to translate documents from Arabic into English . Here I found that most colleagues write (the sworn translator .....) on their documents. I want to know the best in this case! What should I write! I can send images of translated documents  to you if this helps.
I don't know how to attach images here or if I can put my email .In case yoy  want me to send images.
It may help to understand what exactly I mean!


----------



## Keith Bradford

As a non-sworn translator (except on those occasions when I'm called to interpret at court) I'm fully aware of what a sworn translator is in France. They charge twice as much for official translations! The French word used means "sworn on oath". It is not necessarily the same as _authorised_ or _accredited _and certainly not _notarised_.  I make the distinction:

If you are permanently under oath - i.e. you have been permanently or periodically accredited by a court or government department for your daily work - this is your status.  You are one of many.  So you should write "Sworn translator".
If you have been sworn in merely for the purposes of this job, and it is not a permanent status, then you are the sworn translator for this document; there is no other.  So you could use "The sworn translator".  However, "Sworn translator" would not be wrong as an abbreviated title.


----------



## Asure71

Keith Bradford said:


> As a non-sworn translator (except on those occasions when I'm called to interpret at court) I'm fully aware of what a sworn translator is in France. They charge twice as much for official translations! The French word used means "sworn on oath". It is not necessarily the same as _authorised_ or _accredited _and certainly not _notarised_.  I make the distinction:
> 
> If you are permanently under oath - i.e. you have been permanently or periodically accredited by a court or government department for your daily work - this is your status.  You are one of many.  So you should write "Sworn translator".
> If you have been sworn in merely for the purposes of this job, and it is not a permanent status, then you are the sworn translator for this document; there is no other.  So you could use "The sworn translator".  However, "Sworn translator" would not be wrong as an abbreviated title.


I can write (the sworn translator Asure Neama) I use the definite article (the) because I mention my name after ( Asure Neama) . I am a permenant translator here and took permenant oath ....I am still not sure what to use , Sworn translator OR The Sworn Translator....thanks for your comment.


----------



## Keith Bradford

Whether you put your name after it is not relevant.  As you are a permanent translator and took a permanent oath, do not use "the".

You wouldn't say "The doctor Mohammed Azaq" would you?


----------



## Asure71

Keith Bradford said:


> Whether you put your name after it is not relevant.  As you are a permanent translator and took a permanent oath, do not use "the".
> 
> You wouldn't say "The doctor Mohammed Azaq" would you?


I got the idea now.....thanks for you great explanation .I will always write (Sworn Transaltor Asure Neama ).
Would you help me also to choose a good endind . Can  I write (Translated by me from the annexed Arabic document, the sworn translator Asure Neam ,on July 14 th 2017) Do I need to change anything here OR do I need to change the whole sentence!?
Thanks


----------



## Keith Bradford

I'd suggest changing the word-order:
_Translated from the annexed Arabic document by me, sworn translator Asure Neama, on July 14th 2017._


----------



## Asure71

Keith Bradford said:


> I'd suggest changing the word-order:
> _Translated from the annexed Arabic document by me, sworn translator Asure Neama, on July 14th 2017._


Thanks a lot for your help ..
I'll make it as you suggested.


----------



## london calling

I am a sworn translator (and interpreter) here in Italy, although they haven't availed themselves of my services for a long time because I never had enough time after I stopped teaching. 

I agree that Keith's version sounds a lot better.


----------



## Asure71

T


london calling said:


> I am a sworn translator (and interpreter) here in Italy, although they haven't availed themselves of my services for a long time because I never had enough time after I stopped teaching.
> 
> I agree that Keith's version sounds a lot better.


Thanks a lot for you participation and wise opinion.


----------



## elroy

annexed attached


----------



## Asure71

Why attached but not annexed!!!


----------



## london calling

Asure71 said:


> Why attached but not annexed!!!


If you mean this: (WR Dictionary):

*Annexed (British terminology)*
something added to a document;
appendix;
supplement: an annex to a treaty.

'annexed' is fine (in BE).


----------



## Asure71

We usually use the two words (attached Or annexed ) two are fine as I think


----------



## elroy

I've never come across "annexed" with this meaning in American English.


----------



## Asure71

You mean that we have to use only attached!!


----------



## london calling

Asure71 said:


> You mean that we have to use only attached!!


No, unless you decide to use solely American English.  See my post 23.


----------



## Asure71

Yes, 
You mean (attached) is American while (annexed) is british . Both can be used!?


----------



## e2efour

They are not interchangeable. For example, you could hardly say _I annex my CV with my email._


----------



## Asure71

Now I use ( Translated from the attached Arabic document on (date) by Asure Neama, sworn translator of Skelbieh.)
I think that it is very good sentence.!!!


----------



## bennymix

I agree with Keith, above.  I have no problem with speaking of the "sworn translator" of a document used in a court proceeding.


----------



## Asure71

e2efour said:


> They are not interchangeable. For example, you could hardly say _I annex my CV with my email._


Then better to use (attached ) in this position@


----------



## Asure71

bennymix said:


> I agree with Keith, above.  I have no problem with speaking of the "sworn translator" of a document used in a court proceeding.


You mean that no need to use (the)


----------



## london calling

e2efour said:


> They are not interchangeable. For example, you could hardly say _I annex my CV with my email._


You can't say ' I attach my CV with my email' either. 

If you email your translation together with a file containing the original Arabic document, then that file is an attachment. If the original Arabic document is an integral part of the translation itself it is an annex or an appendix.


----------



## Asure71

Here,we usually bind the Arabic document with the translation ,then sign and seal the two papers together. We call this (sworn translation...so I can use the word (attached) not (annexed).!!


----------



## PaulQ

Asure71 said:


> Do I write ! The sworn translator ASURE NEAMA ,OR Sworn translator ASURE NEAMA??


You could always ask the court what phrase / formula others write.


----------



## london calling

I'd say the 'annex' or the 'appendix' to, not 'the attachment' to, a certified/sworn translation.


----------



## Asure71

We bind the two separate papers together .the Arabic document and the English one. I think -the attached document - is the best solution.


----------



## Asure71

If


PaulQ said:


> You could always ask the court what phrase / formula others write.


 If they had answered my question , I would have not asked you here. Thanks anyway.


----------



## london calling

Asure71 said:


> We bind the two separate papers together .the Arabic document and the English one. I think -the attached document - is the best solution.


And I disagree completely, but I won't say it again.


----------



## Asure71

london calling said:


> And I disagree completely, but I won't say it again.


Then give me a suggestion . If you please full sentence .! Most translators here say attachex Arabic document 
!!


----------



## london calling

Asure71 said:


> Then give me a suggestion . If you please full sentence .! Most translators here say attachex Arabic document
> !!


Keith already did that. 


Keith Bradford said:


> I'd suggest changing the word-order:
> _Translated from the annexed Arabic document by me, sworn translator Asure Neama, on July 14th 2017._


----------



## Asure71

I use ( translated from the attached Arabic document on July 17,2017 by Asure Neama , sworn translator of Skelbieh ). Please let me know if this sounds well in English communities, if not , I will use Keith version.


----------



## Asure71

Can I say ( translated from the annexed Arabic document by Asure Neama on July 21,2017.) It is shorter and has the same meaning .


----------



## Kevin Beach

"Sworn translator" means that the translator has appeared before an official who is authorised to administer oaths (usually a Notary) and has sworn to the accuracy of the translation he/she has made.

Most countries accept notarised documents as true, without further enquiry, unless there is any contrary evidence.


----------



## elroy

This is what I use:

I, [NAME], hereby attest that I am a translator certified by the American Translators Association for [SOURCE LANGUAGE] into [TARGET LANGUAGE] translation, that I am a fluent and proficient speaker of [SOURCE LANGUAGE] and [TARGET LANGUAGE], that I have translated the attached docentnts, and that to the best of my knowledge, ability, and belief this translation is a true, accurate, and complete translation of the [SOURCE LANGUAGE] documents that were provided to me.


----------



## Asure71

Thanks dear...good one


----------

